# Pool Fisher



## mike 555 (Nov 7, 2007)

HI,
Has anyone got the details of the crew list and job fuctions,of the 
POOL FISHER,that sank in November 1979.
This is for some research that i am doing.
I have tried the shipping company and the various places that keep copies of the crew agreements,but it seems these particular agreements have been destroyed.
I am hoping someone may have a full list

Regards

Mike(Eat)


----------



## Bridie (Oct 9, 2006)

Sailed on her as EDH in 1967.
I have a copy of the official report into the loss. I am not at home at the moment, but will try and find it over Christmas/New Year.
If you think that would help, send me a PM in a day or two to remind me (old age!).


----------



## mike 555 (Nov 7, 2007)

*For Birdie*

Hi Birdie,
What you are offering would be great,i have at the moment hit a brick wall with this one.it would be very helpful if i could read the report.
Thankyou
Mike


----------



## Bridie (Oct 9, 2006)

mike 555 said:


> Hi Birdie,
> What you are offering would be great,i have at the moment hit a brick wall with this one.it would be very helpful if i could read the report.
> Thankyou
> Mike


Mike

If you send me your email address (in a PM not on public forum) I will email you scans of the report.

Pete


----------



## Pobydd (Nov 10, 2007)

*Pool Fisher crew list*

If I'm not mistaken, the mate was Nick Tuchmann who was dredger skipper at Barrow Docks prior to joining Fishers. Hope that this is of some use. Regards Pobydd


----------



## mike 555 (Nov 7, 2007)

*for pete*

pete,i have sent you an e-mail.
this site will not let me send a p.m.

mike


----------



## mike 555 (Nov 7, 2007)

Still looking for the crew list,have not got far after all these years.
Mike


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

If you havn,t seen the info on this site here's a link.

http://www.merchant-navy.net/forum/merchant-navy-general-postings/9282-sinking-pool-fisher.html


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

John, thanks for posting that link.......chilling reading.

geoff


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

The Bosun was Terry Morgan from Wallasey.
Sadly Terry lost his life when the Pool Fisher went down.


----------



## Ken.Whittaker (Jan 26, 2021)

I know this is 9yrs after you asked for details, but are you still wanting info on the Pool Fisher? I was Chief Officer on this ship not too long before she went down of the Isle of Wight, and have - if I can find it - the local newspaper article with various names mentioned. I sailed with the master, and the chief engineer, who both lost their lives, along with the ch/Eng's wife, and all but 2 of the crew. Regards,
Ken.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

John Dryden said:


> If you havn,t seen the info on this site here's a link.
> 
> Sinking of the pool fisher.


I agree with Geoff, another chilling but interesting story...............


----------



## Sean Hub (8 mo ago)

mike 555 said:


> HI,
> Has anyone got the details of the crew list and job fuctions,of the
> POOL FISHER,that sank in November 1979.
> This is for some research that i am doing.
> ...


Hi I know 10 yrs have passed but I am am good friends with Mark Fook one of the survivors


----------

